# $650 to spend, looking at three bikes



## IDRVSLO (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I am looking at 3 different bikes right now but I can't decide which to get. Any help would be great! The STP is a M, 09 P2 L, and 10 P2 L. I am 5'10" 197LBS.

Giant STP
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

2009 Specialized P2
09 Specialized P2 Dirt Jump bike

2010 Specialized P2 
2010 Specialized P.2 Size large. NICE SHAPE!!! | eBay


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

IDRVSLO said:


> Well I am looking at 3 different bikes right now but I can't decide which to get. Any help would be great! The STP is a M, 09 P2 L, and 10 P2 L. I am 5'10" 197LBS.
> 
> Giant STP
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> ...


Those are all good bikes. Between the 09 and '10 P2, you just have to decide if you want a suspension fork or not. A good chromoly jumping rigid fork is roughly $150 new, versus $280 - $500+ for a good jumping suspension fork.

If you're buying a used bike with a suspension fork, you just need to figure out how much stress the person put on it the fork. They don't last forever, and sometimes they can be pretty thrashed. Depends on the rider.

You don't want this:










There are several Blackmarkets on craigslist here in Austin.

Black Market Dirt Jump Bike
custom blk mrkt riot dj dirt jumper
DJ 09 BLACK MARKET RIOT AGIAL 318 20 MM QR FORK DMR HUBS SPANK WHEELS
08 black market mob


----------



## IDRVSLO (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

TRAIL PIRATE!!!!! bets website on the interweb  and i would say get the p2. this is kinda of an opinion thing but in my opinion if your gonna ride a fully rigid mtb you might as well ride a bmx haha


----------



## IDRVSLO (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I ended up spending $550 on a Black Market 357. Sweet deal and I love it!


----------

